# PERTH | Chevron Tower | 133m | 30 fl | T/O



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431073271349346306


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/4

DJI_0314 by Kate, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Workers are still staying at home in virus-free Perth *
Sep 15, 2021
Australian Financial Review _Excerpt_ 

In Perth, where Premier Mark McGowan says COVID-19 has been “crushed and killed”, there is nothing preventing workers from returning to the office in pre-pandemic numbers.

Yet they are not. Many workers in the Perth CBD are spending at least a day or two every week away from the office and working from home, a shift taking on the aura of permanence.

...

For example, Chevron Australia announced in early June that most of its 1800 Perth office staff could work from home on Mondays and Fridays. Chevron set aside Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday as the preferred days to collaborate in the office.

A company spokesman said the decision was based on staff feedback and experience through COVID-19.

“It will provide greater flexibility for our workforce and enable us to continue to build our collaborative, innovative and inclusive culture,” he said.

The announcement sent shockwaves through Perth’s commercial property community but missed in the brouhaha was Chevron’s commitment to a new state-of-the-art 29 level office building at Elizabeth Quay, due for completion in mid-2023.

More : Workers are still staying at home in virus-free Perth


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/19

Perth CBD by Philip Williams, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Head back to 2018 for this news report on the development with rendering :


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

9/29

4K-FLIKR-DSC00085 by Marc Pecorari, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/7

Ref54-1000457.jpg by LeicaSLS, on Flickr

Ref54-1000503.jpg by LeicaSLS, on Flickr

Ref54-1000605.jpg by LeicaSLS, on Flickr

Ref54-1000323.jpg by LeicaSLS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/12

Perth City by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/14 

Peaceful Perth @ Night by Sameera Gopallawa, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/13

Perth Skyline by Tom Hutcheson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/17

Perth City by Casey Causley, on Flickr

Perth City by Casey Causley, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/24

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/22










Source : Twitter @ stumckayphoto


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/2

Week#183 Cityscapes by Carol Griffiths, on Flickr

Week#183 Cityscapes - after sunset by Carol Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/5

Untitled by Navin Dias, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/11

Birds by Joshua Leong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/12

Perth, Western Australia by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/19

Carols at Sunset 2021 by City of South Perth, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 22:*








City of Perth by Hammad H. Tariq on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/1

Gloucester Park New Years Fireworks by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Chevron’s Elizabeth Quay headquarters reaches construction milestone *
The West Australian _Excerpt_
Apr 13, 2022

Chevron’s new headquarters being built at One The Esplanade at Elizabeth Quay has reached a construction milestone after topping out at 29 floors.

The Brookfield Properties development adds 57,000sqm of premium-grade office space to the city, transforming Elizabeth Quay from a residential and recreational hub into a key part of the city’s office space.

The project was delivered on budget and, in a rare feat for major projects, was also delivered two weeks ahead of schedule.

More : Chevron’s new headquarters reaches construction milestone


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/30

Monday morning in Perth. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/2

4K-FLIKRDSC03357_DxO by Marc Pecorari, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/5

Sunday morning in Kings Park. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/5

Time Travel by Ross Sta-Maria, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/24

Perth City by Jared Beaney, on Flickr

Birds Eye View by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

6/28

Perth W Australia on a wonderful winters day by R F, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/6

Elizabeth Quay by Juanita Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Fire at Elizabeth Quay’s Chevron HQ causes $200,000 worth of damage to high-rise tower *
PerthNow _Excerpt_
July 9, 2022

A fire at a new high-rise building in Elizabeth Quay has left a hefty damages bill in its wake.

The 29-storey Chevron HQ — which is still under construction — was engulfed in flames on Friday night, causing $200,000 worth of damage to the tower block.

An investigation was launched this morning to determine whether the cause of the fire was suspicious.

More : Fire at Elizabeth Quay tower causes $200K damage


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/10

City shag by Stray Toaster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/14

Old and new by Stray Toaster, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/15

Mends St Ferry by mrpbps, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/7

Perth from King's Park 3 by john.power, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

10/9

Perth from South Perth by john.power, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/14

The city by Philip Karstadt, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/16

Perth City by Jim Kuan, on Flickr


----------

